# Whats your electricity bill like?



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Due to heat mats, lights etc...what are your electricity bills/meters like?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I dont like to talk about it :lol2:

seriously though, about £25 per week, but they way i justify it is I dont smoke, drink, go to pups, get my hair done in expensive hairdressers, buy expensive shoes etc..... so if the price of the bill is ever brought up I just reel all of the above off and he soon shuts up :lol2:


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

well we pay 125 pound a month.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how many heat sources are you guys running to cost that sort of money


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

mines £65 a month now i have a rack grrrl... i may have to sell a few snakes as its getting silly


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

mints said:


> well we pay 125 pound a month.


Yep we're somewhere around this too. 



SiUK said:


> how many heat sources are you guys running to cost that sort of money


Somewhere around 1kw of UV lighting, 500 kw minimum on ceramics/incandescents, 200 watts or so of mats. Plus our 'normal' domestic use. And then there's the gas bill.


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

we have 500 watt AHS, 250 infra-red bulbs, and a big heat matts for retics. etc. but we also have a 6 foot reef tank and that takes most of it.lol.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

mines around $35 a month......god bless america!:lol2:


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

Electricity is currently £170 a month. Not sure what the gas is...but its quite high too...need to change suppliers i think!


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

HABU said:


> mines around $35 a month......god bless america!:lol2:


not to mention you hijacked power straight from the power lines, lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

flippin eck!! you lot need to see if your elec. companies arent rippin u off! like on watchdog!!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

£2000-£3000/year
gaz


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My estimate is 5k a year for the shop!! But only 1.5k a year at home, phew.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

gaz said:


> £2000-£3000/year
> gaz


how many animals you keeping for it to be that high Gaz?


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

£65 a month, to keep a 250W CHE running, along with two computers, the hot water tank, and all the kitchen appliances. Could be worse!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my heat is free and man, are they well withit. i've had to run the air in winter. summer here is blazing hot. i hardly have to supplement any cage with heat. a $3 lamp and a light bulb is about all i need. if i want it 85f i either open a window or close it depending on the season.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

for the whole house its £58 a month, which includes about 20 snakes


use confused.com works wonders, they suggest you swap suppliers every 6 months to get the best deals.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Jeepers you lot, lol

We asked some mates who lived next door what they were paying when we moved in, and it was about £60 a month, so we set our electric at £75 a month to compensate for 13 vivs, most of which have two or more bulbs in em due to their size.

Well we were a bit shocked after 6 months to receive a letter telling us that we were £265 in credit (might have been a bit more I cant remember now), so our bill is an average of £26 a month, and we are currently paying £5 by DD a month until the credit balance has been used up.

Wicked.

This is what we run.......... or at least this is part of it..... there are more baby vivs in the back room, lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm loving your setup gan!! how much did all that cost(in arms and legs)!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:

n..i..c..e...!!!!


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

more than the flippin credit balance on the electric bill put it that way, lol



About £650 for the bare vivs and about £1200 with all the electrics, starters, bulbs, stats etc


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Forgive me my manners Habu, lol. I should have said thanks!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

(Thanks Habu, :lol2 I love it too, its just so big, I was in next door's flat the other day for the first time in ages, and it felt enormous compared to mine, despite being identical


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Whos with what company.
Ours is around £325 a quarter for electric


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

WTF thats extortionate !!

Mine is NPower now, used to be Scottish Power til they tried to take us to court for bills that were outstanding from before we moved in.


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

got our bill this morning - monthly rate going up from £54 a month to £64...!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

that setup is tight. i'll have something like that someday. get rid of these tanks.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a load of vivs pluss this so you please tell me how much


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

DAMN!!! all that and a powder blue to boot!!:no1::no1:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Gan 1 

I must say the decoration in your tanks look stunning :no1: ...Brian


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

well my dad pays for it all and he doesn't moan so it shouldn't be that much, but then again if i'm not in education when i'm 18 i'll have to start paying my way


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

We pay about £10 for 2/3 days, so about £30 a week. Thats including all appliances, 3 PC's and all the reptile stuff..


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

thats a nice reef u got there its farily similar to mine...


----------

